# Found this on Craigslist



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

philadelphia craigslist > community > volunteers 
please flag with care: 


miscategorized


prohibited


spam/overpost


best of craigslist

Need YOU to help Animals--15,000 die next Sunday (PA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-09-24, 1:26PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


On October 4, in PA, over 15,000 starving and exhausted pigeons will be released from boxes and shot in the air by hunters. Right now these innocent creatures are being captured from the wild and stuffed into boxes. They will have no food or water while they wait for the time they are released...to be shot with a bullet (or two) by hunters who want to practice target shooting. 

YOU can stop or expose this horrific event. Your donation is needed now. 

Check out this link to the story as we are on the phone giving the story to the media: 

www.PigeonParents.com 

donate at the bottom if you want to see this stopped. We will update all who donate on the TV coverage we recieve---thanks to you. 


•Location: PA 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests 
•it's OK to distribute this charitable volunteerism opportunity for inclusion in 3rd party web sites that have been approved by craigslist



PostingID: 1971322751


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe the Hunting Club didn't see this ad.




south jersey craigslist > for sale / wanted > sporting goods 
please flag with care: 


Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Clay Pigeon Launcher - $19 (jackson)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-09-27, 3:22PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Clay pigeon launder for skeet shooting and ½ box of clay pigeons. 


Call Al at 732-673-9150 



Kurps


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The State of PA needs to stop it, leagally, right now it is legal..so how is anyone going to stop it?


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Not only does PA NOT have a problem with this, but the people who steal the pigeons make thousands of dollars. There were a number of them 2 months ago trying to catch the pigeons in Washington Square park in NYC.... good thing I'm 6'1" and like pigeons...... Needless to say, I don't think they'll be back here, but I worry....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sevenof14 said:


> Not only does PA NOT have a problem with this, but the people who steal the pigeons make thousands of dollars. There were a number of them 2 months ago trying to catch the pigeons in Washington Square park in NYC.... good thing I'm 6'1" and like pigeons...... Needless to say, I don't think they'll be back here, but I worry....


awsome...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ugh. This stuff makes me so mad


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Spirit Wings:
I've become somewhat "notorious" in Washington Square park... I'm out every day taking care of my kids, and unlike most of the "pigeon people", I'm in a suit and tie, and my birds come when called. It's become an unwritten rule in the park that if you mess with the birds, you'll have me to deal with! Even the drug dealers (yes, there are still drug dealers by NYU..) know, and threaten anyone who messes with "William's Flock"!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sevenof14 said:


> Spirit Wings:
> I've become somewhat "notorious" in Washington Square park... I'm out every day taking care of my kids, and unlike most of the "pigeon people", I'm in a suit and tie, and my birds come when called. It's become an unwritten rule in the park that if you mess with the birds, you'll have me to deal with! Even the drug dealers (yes, there are still drug dealers by NYU..) know, and threaten anyone who messes with "William's Flock"!


how do they try to catch the birds?


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> how do they try to catch the birds?


They were spreading a large tarp on the ground, and throwing food in the center to scoop up the birds.... They've also tried using wire traps in the past, one of the reasons I always carry a wire-cutter around!


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Sevenof14 said:


> They were spreading a large tarp on the ground, and throwing food in the center to scoop up the birds.... They've also tried using wire traps in the past, one of the reasons I always carry a wire-cutter around!


Just be careful about destroying property.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

TN_PIGEON said:


> Just be careful about destroying property.


I just use the cutters for the wire on the bird's feet.. and the killers are in a public park... they have no right to set up any traps. I have the blessings of the park managers who can't be everywhere at once!


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Keep up the good work Sevenof14!!!


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

wcooper said:


> Keep up the good work Sevenof14!!!


Thanks! I grew up in Manhattan, so I've always had a thing for pigeons. I'm living out in suburbia now.. and I'm trying to figure out how to have a loft that's raccoon proof (I have a family of raccoons in the woods behind my house). I spend my linch every day (rain or shine) with the flock in the park..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sevenof14 said:


> Thanks! I grew up in Manhattan, so I've always had a thing for pigeons. I'm living out in suburbia now.. and I'm trying to figure out how to have a loft that's raccoon proof (I have a family of raccoons in the woods behind my house). I spend my linch every day (rain or shine) with the flock in the park..


you so need a loft if your out in the burbs now..check first though to see if it is allowed.. it is easy to make a loft critter proof..


----------



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

lets tie the hunters up..stuff them in a box and let the pigeons shoot them... 
@sevenof14 beautiful bird


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

windycityflyers said:


> lets tie the hunters up..stuff them in a box and let the pigeons shoot them...
> @sevenof14 beautiful bird


Aint gonna happen. 

In tennessee, we just passed an ammendment to our constitution (not an easy thing to do) that guarantees the right to hunt. Passed by an 8 to 1 public vote. 

Besides, the (us) hunters are the ones with the guns.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

windycityflyers said:


> lets tie the hunters up..stuff them in a box and let the pigeons shoot them...
> @sevenof14 beautiful bird


LOL! The only thing pigeons can do then is to poop on those people.


----------



## Rooster241- (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats cool! My state calls it a "Privilege", which I dont like.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sevenof14 said:


> Spirit Wings:
> I've become somewhat "notorious" in Washington Square park... I'm out every day taking care of my kids, and unlike most of the "pigeon people", I'm in a suit and tie, and my birds come when called. It's become an unwritten rule in the park that if you mess with the birds, you'll have me to deal with! Even the drug dealers (yes, there are still drug dealers by NYU..) know, and threaten anyone who messes with "William's Flock"!




Good for you!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

People that do things like this are NOT hunters. There is no hunting to it. It's just cold hearted killing for the heck of it.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

never kill what your not going to eat man these ppl are so heartless


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Just to be the devils advocate. Rock Pigeons are an invasive species. They displace native birds in the environment. Just as are Zebra Mussels, lung fish, and carp. They should not be here and getting rid of them humanely is best for the environment. Now catching them and shooting them for fun is not my idea of humane. I like the route I heard of in Europe. They are feeding some ferrel flocks birth control so that the population will go down gradually and naturally.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Since most feral pigeons live in the city which native birds do they displace? Maybe they displace sparrows, and starlings which are also not native to the US.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think pigeons displace any of our native birds.......they don't nest in trees and how many 'song birds' do you see roosting and nesting under bridges? 

And while where on the subject of eliminating pigeons , this is what I can't figure out about our 'brilliant' government.........
They 'protect' raptors, but make it legal to eliminate one of their food sources - pigeons. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they can just take the place of the passenger pigeon that no longer exist... there are so many different species that live and depend on each other already.. Im sure mother nature will adjust, not even sure if she/it has too..lol..


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Just to be a second advocate on the "devils" side explicitly on the "displacement" argument: Food. There are several native species that dwell in cities. Goldfinch, north American sparrows (tree, song, field), nuthatches are among my favorite. These will be in direct competition with pigeons for native foods. 

A second argument that is more offensive but still accurate is the overcrowding problem. Large concentrations of any species leads to sickness (otherwise the racers and rehabbers would fight over how many feet a bird needs). Cities create an unnaturally predator free lifestyle for our flying friends that allows their populations to explode. 

Again, I am a pigeon guy. And while i think this type of control is not acceptable, there may be some legitimacy to the population control argument.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

The birds you mention forage for food in the woods not in parking lots and city streets. They also nest in trees and bushes not in and around man made structures. The only birds I see competing with pigeons are English Sparrows, Starlings and Boat Tailed Grackles. The Grackles are native to the US but they can be somewhat of a nuisance.
http://www.discoverwildlife.com/british-wildlife/feral-pigeon-flying-rat-or-urban-hero


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love grackles.. they are so cheeky!!!lol...


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, they have a song that sounds like a screeching door and if they find out what time of day that you feed the dog they will be there waiting for the dog to turn his back to sneak in for quick morsel or for any left overs. All in all I have no real quarrel with them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

grifter said:


> Well, they have a song that sounds like a screeching door and if they find out what time of day that you feed the dog they will be there waiting for the dog to turn his back to sneak in for quick morsel or for any left overs. All in all I have no real quarrel with them.


that is why I call them "cheeky".. more of a British term but it fits them..


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Pigeons don't do anything to other birds, infact pigeons help out the sparrows and finches. Wherever there are pigeons in D.C. there aresparrows eating food with them. Pigeons may not be native but they have been living around here long enough to be a native. These pigeon killings need to stop.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

One of the reasons for the loss of the Passenger Pigeon was competition over dwindling habitat. The clearing of the original forests had a great impact on them and shoved them to extinction. When you say you don't see other birds competing with them in cities, that is likely because they have been displaced by the rock dove.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That sounds good until you look past your nose. There is absolutely zero scientific indication that Ferals have displaced any other species which would be occupying their niche...be it in cities or the countryside.

It's just a very silly thing to say, really..... 'Feral' does not necessarily mean disruptive to native species.....


----------



## Rooster241- (Nov 16, 2010)

Just because they have not "displaced" doesnt not mean that they are a benefit. They are still competing against native birds. And you neglected the fact that their feces is acidic and its mainly their feces that are damaging property.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Who said "benefit" ? And who defines benefit ? Must animals somehow be a benefit to the humans they share the Planet with ? Must they 'benefit' the environments which humans have created (or despoiled) around them ?

Th argument that they are 'competing' is a bit specious. They are co-existing.

We have had this conversation before.....and it is digressing the thread a bit....


----------

